# Bait Dunking Guide: Choctawhatchee Bay



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Destin Inshore Guides. https://www.destininshoreguides.com/fishing-trips.html


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

No help there but if you find yourselves a little further south around the Nature Coast hit me up and I’ll take ya’ll out for a day!


trekker said:


> Guys, looking to put my Dad on some fish while we are in Destin june 15th thru the 19th. He's a bait guy. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> No help there but if you find yourselves a little further south around the Nature Coast hit me up and I’ll take ya’ll out for a day!


You da man !


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

trekker said:


> You da man !


We know! Seriously, if ya get down this way I’ll take ya’ll out and soak some bait! Cobiw are runnin and Grouper is in!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> We know! Seriously, if ya get down this way I’ll take ya’ll out and soak some bait! Cobiw are runnin and Grouper is in!


That's damn gernerous of ya. Where are you located?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Citrus county.several hrs south of Destin I’m afraid, but if ya’ll find yourselves down this way...


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would probably second the destin inshore guys.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You're a fisherman, so fish.

Hit the flats like you would normally and let him throw the baits and you fish your way.

Look at a map and find likely places and then just fish moving water on the tides.

EDIT: I made the assumption you are taking your skiff. Otherwise you will need to hire someone.


----------



## jRJones1970 (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow I’m surprised there are not more comments on this thread with all the charter guys in the area. They are the only ones that seem to know where the fish are these days. When I’m on the water it seems I’m just pretending to fish because I don’t catch much no matter wether using live bait or artificial. But best of luck, the water is awesome either in the bay or off shore.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

trekker said:


> Guys, looking to put my Dad on some fish while we are in Destin june 15th thru the 19th. He's a bait guy. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Hopefully you lined someone up. Padre's suggestion was a good one.

The Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic is going on this week. Expecting 75 boats and more than $1.2MM in cash prizes. Weigh-ins Friday and Saturday at the Baytowne Marina at Sandestin.
You can follow the action (blogs, live leaderboard) at www.fishecbc.com.


----------

